# Safari et iTunes ont disparu de mon iPad!!!



## ROGNTUDJUUU! (10 Novembre 2013)

Plus de Safari ni iTunes sur mon iPad 2 sous IOS 7!!! J'ai tenté une restauration totale, fait une recherche Spotlight, rien à faire ils ne sont plus là. J'avais placé les deux applis dans un dossier avec Vidéos, bourse et quelques apps Apple, elles sont toujours présentes, mais impossible de réinstaller ces 2 apps essentielles.Un avis


Robert


----------



## Lauange (11 Novembre 2013)

Hello

Même après une restauration, itunes n'est pas revenu ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2013)

@ROGNTUDJUUU!, regarde dans l'application "réglages/général/restrictions, si safari, itunes store, ajout d'apps ou suppr.d'apps ne sont pas désactivés.


----------

